# SteamVR + Steam Link Works!



## xkm1948 (May 3, 2018)

So I am planning a VR session again for my friends. Needless to say getting a whole bunch of dudes watching other dudes wearing a headset aint that fun. So I am trying to get Steam Link to mirror what is being displayed on VR. 

So I just decided to give it a go. To my great surprise the VR projection to my living room TV via Steam Link worked like a charm! So if you happen to have a Steam Link and want to share the VR to your living room this is easily doable. Word of advice, you WILL need to hook up your PC and Steam Link to the router using Ethernet cable. 5GHz WiFi works, but there will be a slight jittering.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> So I am planning a VR session again for my friends. Needless to say getting a whole bunch of dudes watching other dudes wearing a headset aint that fun. So I am trying to get Steam Link to mirror what is being displayed on VR.
> 
> So I just decided to give it a go. To my great surprise the VR projection to my living room TV via Steam Link worked like a charm! So if you happen to have a Steam Link and want to share the VR to your living room this is easily doable. Word of advice, you WILL need to hook up your PC and Steam Link to the router using Ethernet cable. 5GHz WiFi works, but there will be a slight jittering.


Have you tried plugging the vr gear into the steam link and streaming vr or is that impossible, i have not had it long ,but interested to know.


----------

